# Cost of living



## princeton (Oct 14, 2015)

Good day, We are currently looking at a package of 15000 per month. We not big spenders and would like to travel as much as possible within the UAE etc staying in cheap places or camping if possible. Accommodation will be supplied, would we be able to live comfortable ?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Sounds like it yes: 15k plus accommodation plus not big spenders = fine  

If you have children it could get more challenging with school fees etc to consider and obviously depends if you have financial commitments elsewhere/back home to keep up as well..


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Yep, should be fine. We live on my wife's 15k a month (she also gets accommodation) and save most of the 25k I get, only dipping into it for holidays.


----------

